# Leaf Spring Shakle Bolts Cam Loose!!



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

Pics of my 07 31RQS 2nd trip out!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW thats scarry.did you have any damage? sorry to see that happened, and only 2nd time out.

Angelo


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Holly cow, I can't beleive it. I'm starting to think there is some serious quality control issues with the Outback. I will add this to the list of things to look for.
Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll have to check mine now. We're leaving on a trip this weekend. Looks like an easy fix. Good thing nothing bad happend.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I have heard of these being loose before but this is much worse. Hope there wasn't any damage.

Everytime I read a thread about these bolts/nuts etc i find myself out checking them. Might be time to just replace the non-locking nuts with lock nuts.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Were all of them loose or did it end up being just the 4 bolts on the center leveler on the one side?

It is amazing that it still towed okay. I would inspect the tires very closely for scuffing and maybe ask to have them replaced as there could be some wear due to mis alignment.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Holy Mackeral I never heard of them coming completely off like that
Glad you caught it before anything worst happened

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't believe that the original factory shackle nuts are lock-nuts. Since they are obviously capable of falling off (based on the posted pics), using a good nylock nut or some locktite seems like a prudent measure.

Bill


----------



## Chandler6 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I just got a call from Keystone Customer Service today - this mind you is after my many many calls with customer service, also leaving a message with the customer service boss, and stating that due to the fact that they were accusing us or the dealer of making a modification I would be reporting this to the Better Business Bureau, and the Ministry of Transportation (Keystone is a registered member with Better Business Bureau) along with the dealer owner who I purchased the trailer from speaking with the top folks at Keystone, they are now going to fix my trailer (the fix is two new axles, 4 tires etc.) So time will tell if it gets done pronto. In response to the questions, no there wasn't any damage done to our trailer outside of the Axle/tires etc. or us thank God! The bolt on front top spring shackle door side being 3/4's out with the nut totally lost, and the bottom bolt 1/4 out with nut just holding on - nothing harmed. All other bolts were still there and tight! The new ones we put on were put on with locking nuts and lock tight for extra hold! So hopefully all will be fixed and we can get back to camping.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

KurtR said:


> Pics of my 07 31RQS 2nd trip out!


These pics won't open up for me...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

highlandcamp said:


> Well I just got a call from Keystone Customer Service today - this mind you is after my many many calls with customer service, also leaving a message with the customer service boss, and stating that due to the fact that they were accusing us or the dealer of making a modification I would be reporting this to the Better Business Bureau, and the Ministry of Transportation (Keystone is a registered member with Better Business Bureau) along with the dealer owner who I purchased the trailer from speaking with the top folks at Keystone, they are now going to fix my trailer (the fix is two new axles, 4 tires etc.) So time will tell if it gets done pronto. In response to the questions, no there wasn't any damage done to our trailer outside of the Axle/tires etc. or us thank God! The bolt on front top spring shackle door side being 3/4's out with the nut totally lost, and the bottom bolt 1/4 out with nut just holding on - nothing harmed. All other bolts were still there and tight! The new ones we put on were put on with locking nuts and lock tight for extra hold! So hopefully all will be fixed and we can get back to camping.


Are you the same poster as KurtR?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The pics are gone..... but I do check my bolts every year. I saw on this site a very worn side plate on a spring hanger. The round eye looked like an egg. Probally due to being loose. One more thing to check. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

aye any chance of getting pics back please. Would like to see what happened. Like everyone else, thing I will be checking mine before we leave again next weekend.

Kos


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

I would like to see the pics also if you could post them back up. Thanks!!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ditto on the pics! Would be helpful for those of us that are somewhat mechanically uninclined...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Are you the same poster as KurtR?


I believe that highlandcamp meant to post his results here: Original Post


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

We are leaving in the morning for 5 days, the pictures are on our old computer I will have to post them when we get back!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> The pics are gone..... but I do check my bolts every year. I saw on this site a very worn side plate on a spring hanger. The round eye looked like an egg. Probally due to being loose. One more thing to check. Hope it works out for you.


Those egg shaped holes were not due to loose bolts. They were due to poor materials. The shackle bolts were able to spin in the shackle even though the nuts were tight. The knurl on the bilts were not adequate. Mine did exactly the same thing and I can tell you it took a breaker bar on the socket to get the nuts loose. Those nylon bushings are also garbage. 
Bob


----------

